# Custom Plastisol Tranfers w/Halftones?



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

Hoping someone knows this and can save me some time.
Does any of the custom plastisol Transfer companies do halftone printing on their transfers?
I don't want Freedom or Digi-prints, but hotsplit plastisol tranfers.
F&M looks like it has the best prices for gang sheets, but no info on halftones except for their Freedom prints......I'm looking for that screen printed feel ...
Any help is appriciated,
Aloha!


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

HulaArt said:


> Hoping someone knows this and can save me some time.
> Does any of the custom plastisol Transfer companies do halftone printing on their transfers?
> I don't want Freedom or Digi-prints, but hotsplit plastisol tranfers.
> F&M looks like it has the best prices for gang sheets, but no info on halftones except for their Freedom prints......I'm looking for that screen printed feel ...
> ...


Versatrans does process but work.

I believe ACE may do this as well but their website does not list it.

Freedom is a process print but I tried samples and it did feel heavy. Others on the forum like their product.

www.versatranz.com
www.acetransco.com


----------

